# E-cigs Believed To Have Surpassed Tobacco Cigarettes In Hawaii's Young Adults



## Alex (28/7/14)

*E-Cigs Believed To Have Surpassed Tobacco Cigarettes in Hawaii’s Young Adults*

vapemash July 28, 2014 source:


A small study of 18 to 35 year olds in Hawaii found that 43% have tried electronic cigarettes. Twenty eight percent of that group had tried them within the last 30 days. Some actually believe that the prevalence of e-cig use by young adults throughout the islands is already higher than smoking prevalence for the same group.
The study was conducted by the University of Hawaii’s Cancer Center. “Right now, it seems like electronic use is even higher among younger adults than cigarette use,” said an assistant professor within the department and lead author of the study. For the purposes of the study, _young adult _means anyone 18 to 35 years of age.
You can read more about the study here.


A Honolulu city councilman already chimed in with a statement of concern arguing that the products could be a gateway and need to be controlled. According to the councilman, “Once people get hooked on the nicotine, they’ll switch over to regular cigarettes, which are extremely dangerous.”
There is already a good bit of evidence that this isn’t the case.
Pallav Pokhrel, the lead author, ran a similar study last year. That study showed promising results for the devices. In it, 13% of participants used electronic cigarettes to quit smoking. As well, smokers that used e-cigs reported higher motivation to quit, higher capability to quit, and a longer quit duration than other smokers.
While opponents will likely use this data to raise alarms about e-cigs, it is difficult to say that they aren’t helping. Every time an e-cig is used instead of a tobacco cigarette, an individual is doing far, far less harm to their body, exposing bystanders to far, far less toxic constituents, and producing far, far less litter.

Reactions: Like 8


----------

